# looking for some help



## astro779 (Jul 29, 2009)

well thanks everyone for taking the time to read this. this is the first attempt at a forum to help me find my way.
I will be married for 8 years and during the course of my marriage my wife has chose to have an affair. the first came about 2 1/2 years in and now it is going on again, with the same person. she has recently moved out to try and work on the marriage. although i don know that she has been seeing him during this time. i am a huge family guy and just cannont get myself to move to the next stage, divorce. are daughter will be heading into 2nd grade this year. i just hate the feeling of raising our daughter seperately and also her possibly moving in with this guy if we where to get a divorce.
i am trying very hard to put this family back togehter for what i feel is truely the right reason. I do love my wife very much and wish i could of gotten over the first affair and handle things better for her to not go back to him. i blame myself for not believing in her. she doesn't know what she wants, she is leaning more towards divorce, for the feelings she has for this other person. what can i do, and is there even a chance to win her love back and work this out. thanks for your help.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

If she has cheated more than once with the same guy and has moved out to "work on the marriage" then I hate to break this to you...the marriage is dead. Working on the marriage in another man's bed is not really working on the marriage per se...

Stop blaming yourself...get your act together and start putting together a plan to take care of your child. Fight her for custody even if for some reason you don't win...no scummy woman who puts another man's willy ahead of her own children deserves to be raising them. Fine example to set for them...

Man up...she does know what she wants...she has made that decision when she moved out...

Preacher


----------

